# The dreaded first PAP test having serious anxiety. HELP!!



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a confession, hello my name is kris.. and I have never had a Pap smear test and I'm getting one this Friday and I'm scared. Now I have had some chech ups and a pelvic exam a few years back but never had the spread em table experience. 

I have wanted to get it but never had the chance to, oh I was a late bloomer ( didn't have sex until 19/20 years old) so I was told awhile back to wait a few years, I know I'm way over due but I aint gonna lie I'm freaking scared fo doctors, scrubs, hospitals, etc. I read and did a lot of research I have heard some scary experences to unevenful ones. i know how important it is which is why I'm doing it. Anyone get their PAP test done later in life? Or sooner? I hope the experinces are more positive than negative, I'm more nervous about the results then the test itself. Please tell me to take a chill pill and just see what happens because my imagination is a hrd one to tame, being a constant worrier does not help. Advice would be great, thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Relax... it is awkward at first but try to let your mind wander to something you would like to do later that day while they are doing it.. such as.. going to a movie or ... buying that great looking chocolate cake you passed by in walmart.... or something like that


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

OMG your a saint and a genius bc there is nothing better than cake and a good movie, watching a hot guy in a movie and eating cake. Yes thanks...


----------



## srr (May 3, 2012)

Congrats on making an appointment to take good care of your health! It's not exactly comfortable- but it's not awful. Let them know you're nervous- they'll understand.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

krismimo said:


> OMG your a saint and a genius bc there is nothing better than cake and a good movie, watching a hot guy in a movie and eating cake. Yes thanks...


lol yqw


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

The pap is a non-event. It's embarrassing and not exactly your favorite comfortable chair, but it's certainly not painful or traumatic. My doc and I laugh and joke through the whole thing.


----------



## Wanting1 (Apr 26, 2012)

The most important thing is to force yourself to completely relax your pelvis during the exam. It is an awkward feeling, to be sure. But if you tense all those muscles up, it can become very uncomfortable and borderline painful. A skilled provider makes a huge difference also. I've been getting them for years and I have never had a nightmare experience. So, my best advice is to just RELAX.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

it takes a few seconds and could save your life - s'all good


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

those stirrup thingies look scary


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

don't even use stirrups here - just legs open, bish bosh and you're done


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I guess I'm more scared of the results of the test rather than the procedure. I keep trying to push the negative parts out of my head but that little devil on my shoulder keps saying all these off the wall things like you might have cancer, or hpv, etc etc etc. I'm doing my best to push these things to the side and just bare and grin... I'm just scared...


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

It is so not a big deal. They might feel uncomfortable for all of 30 seconds, but then you'll be fine. 

Let me remind you that burying your head in the sand to avoid facing the hoard of beasts stampeding in your direction won't actually make those beasts go away, but recognizing that they are there and taking measures to get out of harms way will help. Sure, you might have HPV or any number of things that are detected in a Pap Smear. And, you might not. If you avoid getting tested because you're afraid of what you will find, there's a chance that a minor problem could become an unfixable problem. Or, it could give you peace of mind. 

Don't be so scared. Everything can be managed. You're going to be okay.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

moxy said:


> It is so not a big deal. They might feel uncomfortable for all of 30 seconds, but then you'll be fine.
> 
> Let me remind you that burying your head in the sand to avoid facing the hoard of beasts stampeding in your direction won't actually make those beasts go away, but recognizing that they are there and taking measures to get out of harms way will help. Sure, you might have HPV or any number of things that are detected in a Pap Smear. And, you might not. If you avoid getting tested because you're afraid of what you will find, there's a chance that a minor problem could become an unfixable problem. Or, it could give you peace of mind.
> 
> Don't be so scared. Everything can be managed. You're going to be okay.


Thank you very much, I wish I had a regular doctor but I don't have health insurance, but thank god I'm broke enough to have it covered fo rlow income people such as myself. Thank you moxy I mean I have to get it done for me and my husband, see I have to do this in order to give my husband a kidney that is what I keep thinking about... Thanks for all the input I feel better. I know I can do it I guess I have to admit that I have a phobia with doctors and nurses and I think I'm getting better I just need that push, I mean I'm almost 30 part of a lot of things we don't want to do is part of adult hood.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes lady your right, that is exactly is me building it in my head before I even do anything. I will and I know most/all women don't look forward to it but they do it.  Thanks I just found out that the place I want to go to is booked until early june, but I cam come in as a walk in for the pelvic exam. I can still do that Friday or Monday at least see how the clinic is run and if I feel comfortable book an apointment, I really hate waiting to do things like this I rather just do it and get it out the way, I mgiht just chalk it up and see if other places can take me in sooner while I'm feeling brave. Thanks ladies for being understanding and supportive I really appreciate it it really helped calm my over active nerves lol.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

krismimo said:


> OMG your a saint and a genius bc there is nothing better than cake and a good movie, watching a hot guy in a movie and eating cake. Yes thanks...


If it's anything like a dude getting a DRE or hernia check, the fear and anxiety is far worse than the actual experience, not to mention the risk you run by not doing the medical due diligence.

Just power through it and congratulate yourself afterwards. As you see that it's not that bad, each successive one will be easier.

If it helps, I used to loathe needles and was very anxious about doing my annual lab tests. In fact, I started passing out once and needed the smelling salts. Now, it's no big deal and I even donate blood.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Due to a misunderstanding I thought I could do a walk in appointmet and I can't not for exam's at least fo rmost of the clinics here. But I did set an appointment fot next wednesday at 930 am. I was doing fine until my boss scared me because I waited so long but she was concerned lol. Shw was like you have to go to make sure your ok and you don't have cancer! I said the odd thind is I had a pelvic exam but I don't remember getting the pap part done, and they didn't call me back for anything. Great now i have to wait longer and the anxiety has built back up again. Again I'm not afraid of the procedure just hope the results turn out good. I just want to get this over with now! Sigh I want to pull my hair out.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Do they usually tell you your results right away? Or do they wait a few days? Just curious, I'm going to a clinic. Thanks


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay I figured it would take a few days next week is going to be the longest week of my life LOL.


----------



## Love My Hubby (May 10, 2012)

krismimo said:


> Okay I figured it would take a few days next week is going to be the longest week of my life LOL.


I think every woman hates getting her pap done. The one piece of advice that helped me the most when I was new to it all was that these doctors look at these lady parts all day long. Your parts are just another day in the office to them. They have seen a million girl parts before.

It is slightly uncomfortable and I always reward myself with a lunch at a fantastic restaurant or something special. Its so important to have it done. Just make sure you do it! You can do this and it gets easier every time.


----------



## mommyofthree (Jan 7, 2012)

Paps are not bad.

I think my worst one was not the pap itself but more the conversation with the doctor during. I was there and spread and he starts by asking why girls these days shave themselves so oddly (I was not shaved other than my bikini line) ,I just took it in stride and said I had no idea,I had not seen any weird shaving lately..lol!!! 

I was a little :scratchhead:


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHHA ok you ladies make me laugh, I feel so much better and thank you for the suggestion. I think I will do something nice for myself after my procedure is done. You know I just stop reading about all the things about it and figured whatever is going ot happen is going ot happen there is nothing I can do either way, all I can do is just show up bear it and cross my fingers for the next three days that I'm ok. I will go in there with a open mind and just flip my train of thought to be as positive as I can. Thank you you all helped put my mind at ease.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just make sure you "scoot your bottom" to the end of the table.....lol I so hate hearing that every dang time. It isn't easy but, just try to relax. If you don't relax here you get a tap on your inner thigh telling you to.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> I feel the same way about mammograms. I go for my first one soon (several years overdue) because my ta-ta's are smallish and having them yanked on and mashed between two cold slabs by a complete stranger and x-rayed is not my idea of fun. But, I know I have to do it.


The worst part about the mammogram for me, (I had my first last year) was just the mortifying fact that some woman was picking up my boob and adjusting it. I'm pretty busty so the whole thing terrified me.....it wasn't that bad.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> The worst part about the mammogram for me, (I had my first last year) was just the mortifying fact that some woman was picking up my boob and adjusting it. I'm pretty busty so the whole thing terrified me.....it wasn't that bad.


Oh my


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had pap's yearly for gosh... about 25 years?? Mabye one or two years skipped inbetween in there .. but mostly yearly.

If the pap is done close to your next period/cycle, then you can have some spotting afterward. Bring along a pantyliner for after. 

I've had a couple that they scraped a bit harder than other ones.. Those only hurt a sec while they scrapped. But, they've always come back as good. (I'd say about a week later.) 

I like the idea of thinking about your fav movie/ or having a piece of cake!... It does kind of feel weird having the speculum inserted... even now after all these years. But, It's a needed thing & especially if you are sexually active now/ married... etc, then you need to make sure you don't get pelvic inflamatory infection. 

Yes, you can have it without symptoms.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Just checking in real quick, I'm still going along with the appointment this week I can't wait until Wednesday morning to get this over with... sigh. I feel ok just counting down the days. I will give you ladies and gents a update once I finish my appointment. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

It will be okay. I hope all is well with you! (((HUGS)))


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

After you have a baby and have someone looking at your vag all the time you get used to it. When someone sees a baby and various bloody organ bits coming out....and helps you with breastfeeding. Um yeah....a pap is nothing. Just remember most GYNs are also OBs and they've seen it all! 
I used to work on a low income health clinic with a free STD check night. To the nurses genitals were just their job. You'd hear th discussing a case and it was like they were talking about someone's nose. If its a woman remember that she has to get them too. 
In fact at the clinic one of the nurse practitioners told a female doctor she had to go get her pap. Dr says she'll just do it do she doesn't have to leave. So she goes in and gets in the position and everyone sees dr go in. Five minutes later dr screams and runs out of the room. Turns out the nurse played a joke on her and put a little plastic dinosaur inside her with the tail sticking out. They were always playing jokes on each other there. 
We'd also take the photo enclyclopedia of STDs and open to a gross page and leave it on someone's desk while they were on break. 
Just think about that while you're looking at the ceiling....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I dreaded my first exam. 

I actually dread all of them. They're annoying, there's a copay, and I hate exposing myself to people. (which makes the impending doom divorce quite unfortunate and loaded with sexual frustration)

but, it's important to take care of yourself, so if that means having some dr. awkwardly try to create conversation over my spread legs while she investigates my insides, then so be it.

its not nearly as embarassing as having a yeast infection, having a cyst explode, and ending up in the ER with an attractive male dr having to give you a pelvic exam because it's protocol. I'm not sure how my pride survived that one.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not worried about the procedure I just want to make sure the results turn our positive and I have been thinking of places to eat in the area I think I might treat myself to an irish coffee(I never had one before). Now comes my other question, what would you ladies recommend if you get that ol great time of the month around your exam, I havn't got it yet but can feel it coming on probably in a few days. Would you cancel the appointment or resch? I think I read that if you could help it try not to go during that time I just wanted to confirm and make sure if you heard the same thing. I'm thinking if that was the case then I would resch.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I would call and ask your dr. 

One of my friends doctors thought she was crazy wanting to reschedule for that reason, some doctors ask that you make sure you're not having "girl time" during the exam.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think pap results are accurate if you have your period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't cancel unless you are really flowing.
Feeling like it's "coming on".. is NOT a reason to reschedule. 
Just bring along a pantyliner for after. - some women spot after even if it's not near their time of the month.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm still going, actually getting ready for bed so I can get up early in the morning to go. I did hear about bringing a panty liner and brought some pills in case for cramps I'm a little nervous but now I just want to get it over with now. Thanks for all the pointers, and suggestions, just trying to calm down enough to get some sleep. I will let you gals/guys know how it went. Thanks for all the help it really made my week go by really fast.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Soooo I had a very interesting morning, hubby had to go to ER for his eye he had surgery on it he has a long history with type 2 diabetes. (A blood vessel popped in his eye) but everything is ok, he is at home now. He wanted me to go to my appointment so I wouldn't have to resch, plus in part I'm doing this because it's part of the process in giving him a kidney. So I went anyway. I had to take the bus...OMG. I got on and of course there were two drunk guys on there who looked liked they were going to star in the next 48 hours episode. They were trying to figure out, out loud if they smelled or not lol like really?? There was a car accident so the bus had to take a detour... to say the least I had a adventure getting there. 

I came in filled out some paper work, started to feel the cold AC cranked up at 900 in the morning. They called me into the office I spoke to the assistant there she was very very nice, she put me at ease right away and understood that I was nervous. She asked me a few questions and was non judgemental. After I was done I went to the small room eventually got undressed, (I was having a special moment in trying to put the robe on) the doctor came in, very quiet and reserved. She checked the boobies and my stomach first then she asked me to lie flat I hardly felt anything she was very very quick and told me everything she was doing. 

In 5 minutes she was done she also inserted her fingers to check the ol' U turn after that she was done. She said it would take about two to three weeks and if anything came up abnormal they would call me. She said everything looked good and I looked ok. I felt a little cramping but not much, I celebrated a little I had my first irish whiskey and British breakfeast at this nice pub I walk around the beach to relax until it was time to go to work. In a nutshell the experince was all right. It wasn't that bad. Now I just hope I don't get a negative call back! Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like it turned out okay then!...

Unless.. the two drunk guys from the bus stop in the a.m. happened to show up at the pub at night, then I'd say something weird must be happening.

Hope your hubby heals quickly & keeps his B.S. under control while he's healing. (And after also ofcourse).

B.S. - blood sugar (not bull sh*t)


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

See that wasn't so bad, was it? I'm glad you went. It will only get easier from now on. 

Your description of the bus ride was funny.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Kathrynthegreat said:


> The pap is a non-event. It's embarrassing and not exactly your favorite comfortable chair, but it's certainly not painful or traumatic. My doc and I laugh and joke through the whole thing.


I'm glad that pap smears are so easy for you. 

For a few women like myself, pap smears are a painful violation. Five minutes feels like five hours. I'm sure my history of sexual abuse does not help. 

In order to calm down, I smoke a spliff and take deep breaths while listening to my IPOD. Still hurts though. I always bleed too. 

I once had a very mean male doctor snap: "I know it doesn't hurt!" at me. I asked him if he had a vagina and left the room. I'm very glad that my current doctor is very gentle and kind. 

I have to get mine done next week...I cancelled two appointments already. I know I seem like a wimp, but I just hate how I feel when someone examines me in this manner. That is one reason I am not having children-there is no way I could endure months of invasive checkups and birth. Those things are just too humiliating for me.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I know I understand all of that I went through some things like that myself so I get it, but I had to learn to seperate the two. Besides if I can do it and I know I'm a chicken sh*t than anyone can!!


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

MUAHAHHAHAHA So mother nature called today and decided to give me my montly gift I dodged the bullet! HAHAHHAHAHA just in time now I what something deep fried in chocolate....


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

You sound so afraid something might have been wrong. I think you were more afraid of the results than the actual test. Has any female member of your family died from breast, cervical, or ovarian cancer? I have dealt with a cancer phobia since I was a young child, because my parents "allowed" me to stand around the bed of my aunt dying from it long ago. I understand your fear of going for pap tests and mammograms. I STILL get nervous everytime I sit in the waiting room in that gown to get a mammogram. 

I'm glad you are okay!


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

I too do not like it, but take it from me it is well woth it to catch cervical cancer before its too late. And I should know as I am just getting over surgical removal of cysts that were positive..


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

krismimo said:


> I know I understand all of that I went through some things like that myself so I get it, but I had to learn to seperate the two. Besides if I can do it and I know I'm a chicken sh*t than anyone can!!


I never said that I couldn't have a Pap. I simply gave an example of the way it might be difficult for some ladies. 

If I never went for mine out of fear, the doctor would not have been able to find dysplasia of pre-cancerous cells. I have had colposcopies which are even worse than paps because they take more time. 

Glad you conquered your fear and completed this vital health check. :smthumbup:


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

So far so good, the clinic said they will call if anything comes up, I went in Wednesday havn't heard anything... but they doctor said it may take two to three weeks, usually two weeks but if something comes up they will call me. It will be a week this coming Wednesday. This is the part I hate the most is the waiting... but I don't have a choice. Everytime I look at my cell phone and get a missed call I freak out, but then I see it wasn't them then I'm ok. The Doctor said from what she saw everything looked good so I guess I take that as a sign of good faith so far...


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I sitll havn't heard anything no phone calls which is good I would feel much better after this Wednesday passes it would be one week by then... Sigh trying to not concentrate on that so much. But other than that all is well.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Yay ok it has been a week no word, do you think I would have heard anything by now? I still have one more week left but I feel pretty good.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I know I'm not supposed to be posting on the chick board, but I've been praying for you Kris. Hope everything turns out fine. 

>>>>>>>>>>>((((BANDIT HUG))))<<<<<<<<<


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Yay I got a hug!!! Thanks Bandit, and it's ok to post on here! Besides I know we women post on the guys htread all the time.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to wait two or three weeks and if you don't hear anything, your test came back clear.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

It has been a week nothing so far! They said two weeks so one more week left. Ver very nervous still


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok hopefully I don't jinx anything but it will be two weeks tomorrow and I'm starting to feel much much better. I guess If I don't hear anything by tomorrow I'm ok. YAY


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

YAY!!!!! No calls and today marks two weeks. Now I guess that means if I was going to get a phone call I would have received it by now.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Krismimo just to set your mind at ease, even if you get a phone call... doesn't mean it's bad... at 20 I was told I had precancerous cells. I went for a second opinion, the results were incorrect, something else was wrong, a simple infection that was cleared in a week. (not an std) but skewed the results. So take a deep breath and relax


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks live some days I do well and some days I do bad. It has officially been two weeks and a day. I know in my heart that by now they would have called but I still can't help but feel a little anxious. By next Wednesday it will be one month, but they told me they usually get the results within two weeks and I could come to the clinic and pick up the results. They said if anything abnormal came up they would call if nothing comes up they won't call. Ihave dealt with this clinic before so I know how they operate. Each day becomes a little easier.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd just call them tomorrow & ask how the results were. No biggie.
They should be able to "look it up" & tell you if the results are normal.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going in Tuesday morning to inquire about my results, I have to get a copy of my results anyway. Wednesday would be three weeks since my exam so I'm sure they have it in the system anyway.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok so I called to try to inquire anything about my results, I can't even find out if they came in yet. But the nice girl did tell me that they do receive them in two weeks and since I havn't heard anything by now more than likely I'm fine, so she set up a appointmet for me monday to pick up a copy of my results, I might try to go in Saturday morning to get it out the way if I can make it that early in the morning. I will see depends If I sleep in or not. This feels good more than likely I'm ok and also cancer free... yay!!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

keep us posted


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Today marked three weeks since my test, and no one has called so I'm more than pretty sure as of today that my test results came out normal. I'm either going in Saturday or for sure Monday for my results. I know once I see on paper for myself what my results are I can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

krismimo said:


> Today marked three weeks since my test, and no one has called so I'm more than pretty sure as of today that my test results came out normal. I'm either going in Saturday or for sure Monday for my results. I know once I see on paper for myself what my results are I can breathe a sigh of relief.


My doctor mails the test result and it's also available online on the hospital's secure website.

It's a good idea always to follow up on a lab test result. You'll have peace of mind knowing your test result is normal.


----------

